# making baby clothes into pup clothes :)



## pinkglitterybunny

Sorry the post is late, I had to go to the charity shop and buy a t-shirt so i could do this lol, a bargain at 30 pence!! ok so here is how I start....(oh sorry for the pic quality also, but i think u will get the jist of it even with the poor quality pics lol!!)


I start by cutting the sleeves all the way across, (the purple dots are where I cut to)









it will end up like this..









then I flip it over to the back and cut here (purple dots again..)










cut the top of the back out so it ends up like this..( the green is where to cut, but the right side is missing make the left side the same)









then with the back that is left, take off the bits you dont need to fit your fur baby, I take off about an inch or so each side..









then sew together (yelow dots to sew) you could put velcro there instead to fasten it if you didnt want a pull over...









it will end up like this from the front, sew the neck up (blue)or velcro , and where the orange dots are thats what I sew together.. you might need to make the neck bigger depending on the top you have (some are stretchy) so you could just add some matrial or pretty lace, ribbon, at the front to make it wider.









this is what it looks like when the neck is sewn together, iv added lace on the bottom 









and heres the finished piece lol

















There!! once you have made it once you can knock em' together in 5 mins lol! I know they havent got sleeves, that is quite hard to do not even i like going that far, but it makes a nice top still  hope it helped  xxxLeah


----------



## pinkglitterybunny

sorry about the pic quality! here is the thread lol xxxxxx


----------



## Chili-mom

Thanks so much for posting this, I'm going to try one and see how it goes.


----------



## Marcia&Hercules

That's such a wonderfull idea!
Thanks for sharing, I'm gonna try and post the results!


----------



## pinkglitterybunny

hehe its okay, im just sorry for the pic quality! post ones you make here id love to see!!  xx


----------



## rhaubejoi

_FAN_tastic! That is a wonderful job. I can't wait to see everyone's shirts when they finish them!


----------



## bindi boo

awesome x


----------



## lilbabyvenus

So cute! I'm going to have to try that.


----------



## Kioana

that's surpe cute!!


----------



## IHeartBK

That's a really creative idea! Good job!


----------



## *Princess*

great idea! im gonna give this a go


----------



## princesslisa31

I am so glad I saw that! to buy them clothes is so expensive and I thought of using baby clothes but had no idea where to cut etc,I will try asap and put some pics on,hope everyone else will to?!


----------



## Demi's Mum

I'm making one of these right now... I'll post pics when I'm done!


----------



## FromAppleville

Thats handy Im going to try this also


----------



## CaliforniaHalo

I know how to make sleeves, just cut the thing on the lags in half, then sew/velcro


----------



## elmopuppy

what age/size of baby clothes do you think Elmo would take at about five pounds in weight?


----------



## pinkglitterybunny

try premature baby clothes, i made a dress recently ill put a pic up soon as i get one! x


----------



## miasowner

I like this idea, I think I might try it.


----------



## Fern's Mummy

Oh my, that is sooooo cool  I never thought I could do anything like that. I now think I might have a chance  I can't wait to try this!


----------



## altered angel

OMGoodness, I mean hello lol.
I've just got my first chihuahua's and I've been looking for hours on-line how to remake baby clothes into chihuahua clothes??? I found another link here first you had replied to and then searched for this one. I guess I joined too late because the photos have been removed 
I'm REALLY hoping you might have this saved somewhere and consider sending it to me? Pleasssseeeee? I registered just to ask. I'd LOVE to be able to do this as I'm not very good at sewing and I'd love to make them some clothes and thought it might be easier this way.
I would REALLY appreciate it.


----------



## sugarbaby

cant see the pics


----------



## chi's R me

for some reason, I can't look at your pic.s, anyone else having this problem/


----------



## farfrmnormal

I can't either.


----------



## crawlin

i cant see them either


----------



## Harley's mum

neither can I.
I have a mac. ? I also don't see any links.


----------



## ExoticChis

I am on an asus laptop running windows vista, I cant see the link either and, its telling me the pics have been deleted


----------



## FurKidMommy

Can't see pictures here either, and I'd love to hear more, since I still have some baby clothes on-hand that my daughter grew out of.


----------



## princess prada

It would be FANTASTIC if you could re-upload the photos!
They have been deleted
This is exactly the kind of thing I am looking for!


----------



## michele

It's such an old thread,think the pics have expired it was in 2008


----------



## MyLittleCici

Awww I cant see them either and I really like this idea  boooo  x


----------



## michele

Photobucket has deleted them i think,not your computer


----------



## Gamma

I can't see photos either. Would really like you to repost pics or a link. I bought a tshirt at the thrift store for just this kind of project. Really anxious to see yours. Thanks.


----------



## cchipman

Maybe someone else that did get a chance to see how to do it, would be kind enough to post a tutorial on here for the rest of us to see.


----------



## Kristina

Agreed! 
I would love to see what is so exciting.
I'm biting my nails in suspense over here!


----------

